# Canagan for a puppy?



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a new puppy arriving in 2.5weeks! She will be 8 weeks when she arrives.

The breeder (a family not a professional) has all the pups on Wagg puppy at the moment, which I know isnt a great food and I would like to wean her onto something different when she arrives. 

I was thinking Chicken Canagan as I read that its ok for puppies even though its an adult food? It is also easily obtainable for me as the little pet shop round corner sells it and it is one of the few green foods in the dry food index. I was going to mix a little bit of wet in with it as I feel plain dry is a bit boring. Any advice welcomed.


Also! At what age can I start offering her raw chicken wings and bones?


----------



## LJ2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

not sure about the dry food part but you have to always be careful when it comes to giving any dog chicken with bones in, as the bones can splinter and get stuck in their throat, just thought i should say :biggrin:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I see no issue at all with feeding a puppy an adult food, the different life stages foods are a very recent invention. We've fed our most recent pup on adult Acana (very similar to Canagan) since we brought him home and he's doing fine on it. He and the others occasionally get either a little Wainwrights or Naturediet mixed in for some variety, along with things like raw eggs and natural yoghurt. Again, the pup has had all these things since 8 weeks without problems.

As for raw, they can start on it straight away. Breeders who feed raw often wean straight onto raw without bothering with dog food. I'm not sure what age they can cope with eating boney things like chicken wings though, I'm sure a raw feeder will be along soon who can help :biggrin:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

LJ2012 said:


> not sure about the dry food part but you have to always be careful when it comes to giving any dog chicken with bones in, as the bones can splinter and get stuck in their throat, just thought i should say :biggrin:


raw bones are fine for dogs, never give cooked bones as those can splinter 

OP i'd suggest keeping new pup on current food until atleast after puppy shots to give time for pup to settle into new home & routine as leaving mum & siblings is stressful enough, sorry can't help with the canagan as i feed eden (to the dachshunds & chiweenie) & autarky (to the GSD)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Canagan is a brilliant food - better than Wagg anyway! I didn't have Pen on puppy food at all she was weaned onto an adult food for a short time (we went on holiday) then was put straight onto raw when we got home. As already said - keep her on Wagg until she has settled in and had her injections - that way you can tell if she is stressed or reacting to the injections (runny poo).

I personally would start giving her a bit of raw chicken as a meal once a week - if that is the way you are going. Start with boneless pieces first then add in some with bone.  Read the raw feeding stickies (if you haven't already) They are a wealth of knowledge condensed. 



LJ2012 said:


> not sure about the dry food part but you have to always be careful when it comes to giving any dog chicken with bones in, as the bones can splinter and get stuck in their throat, just thought i should say :biggrin:


 can tell you're new  It's only cooked bones that splinter.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Agree that canagan is an excellent food

One of mine the breeder had started introducing raw food from 5 weeks  So he quite happily battled with big bits of meat as a tiny pup


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok fab. So keep her on Wagg for first 2 weeks til second lot of jabs out the way, then wean her onto Canagan with a bit of wet. Is it worth me adding a little wet into the Wagg straight off to get her used to that?

I dont intend to feed raw as a main diet (I dont have the freezer space and just personal preference not to as she will be spending some time at my mums here and there and my mum isnt comfortable feeding it) but I want to give wings and bones as treats for her teeth, so just wondered the best age to make a start on something like that!

Thanks


----------

